# Microsoft metterà in vendita la Xbox One senza Kinect a 399 euro



## juventino (14 Maggio 2014)

La Microsoft ha ufficialmente annunciato che verrà messa in commercio una versione della sua console madre a prezzo ridotto, ma priva della sua periferica. Un cambio di politica repentino e necessario per l'azienda di Bill Gates, costretta fin da subito ad inseguire un concorrente (PS4) capace di proporre la stessa qualità a prezzo inferiore.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Maggio 2014)

Clamorosa ammissione di sconfitta.


----------



## juventino (14 Maggio 2014)

Epic Fail clamoroso il Kinect.
Immagino la gioia di chi la presa pagando 499


----------



## Jino (14 Maggio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Clamorosa ammissione di sconfitta.



.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Maggio 2014)

Be in tanti si erano lamentati del bundle obbligatorio, alla fine hanno ceduto alle richieste degli acquirenti. Giusto così


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Maggio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Be in tanti si erano lamentati del bundle obbligatorio, alla fine hanno ceduto alle richieste degli acquirenti. Giusto così



Non è così semplice.La loro visione di Xbox One era quella originaria,avevano puntato tantissimo sul Kinect come parte integrante del sistema e fiore all'occhiello.Stanno snaturando il loro prodotto originale e ne stanno cambiando la filosofia perché non vende abbastanza.Più sconfitti di così,si muore.


----------

